# 2k orc tactics.



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Black orc warboss- enchanted shield, giant blade, dawnstone - 250
Black orc big boss- BSB, morks spirit totem - 180
Savage Orc shaman- level 2dispell scroll - 125 (here i have used the points cost for a regular shaman, im hoping by upgrading him to a savage will round up my points total?)
30 orcs- additional hand weapons, FC - 245
40 orcs- spears, shields, FC, bigguns - 335
29 black orcs- FC, - 366 
10 boar boys - spears, shields, FC, bigguns - 255
Giant - 220
Giant - 200
1976

How can i best use this list?


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

i would replace some of those regular orcs with spears for savage orcs and make em big uns, then add the shaman to squad ditch the dispel scroll ad take the lucky head, they will mash up anything they hit!
You will get more attacks from the orcs that way and a better save.
Also drop a giant and take some DoomDivers!!! d6 st5 no saves is just silly!
Lastly i would consider a GW for your Warboss as u have poor int anyway so save the points and get a ward and some decent armour.

Im liking the amount of proper greenskins in this army none of those runty gobbo's to get in the way!! 
(The only good goblin is a goblin that splats knights!)


----------

